# Interval Flexchange



## Robert D (Jan 18, 2010)

I've heard that most weeks can pull whatever is in Interval's inventory during the flexchange period, i.e. the next 59 days.  To see what's available during flexchange do you have to enter a period with an ending date earlier than 60 days out or will it show you everything available in the next 59 days if your ending date goes out beyone the 60 day period?  Seems like if you put in a date that ends 12 months out it should show you a lot more during the first 59 days since trading value isn't as big an issue but I don't know if II's website works that way.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

You just have to put dates that includes the next 60 days - it isn't listed any differently.  It doesn't say flex-change or anything like that.


----------



## Judy (Jan 18, 2010)

Robert D said:


> I've heard that most weeks can pull whatever is in Interval's inventory during the flexchange period, i.e. the next 59 days.


Quality ratings are still in effect.  You won't be able to see anything that has a Quality Rating too far below that of your resort.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 18, 2010)

So if I understand it, if you put in Jan 19 - March 17 and then do a second search of Jan 19 - Dec 31 the second search will show all of the listings that are included in the first search?  Seems like it should but I'm seeing what seems to be slim availability on my SDO week.  Could be II doesn't have much inventory for the next 60 days.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2010)

What area are you searching?

Yes, you are correct - the next 60 days would be included in a search for the next 12 mos.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an AC that expires in mid March that I got last year for buying a Getaway week.  I spoke to a rep at II and he told me it should see virtually everything in II's inventory for check in within 59 days but it sees only a fraction of what my SDO or Lakeside Terrace sees during this same period (I didn't notice any Starwoods that might have a preference but this isn't the problem).  The rep told me if there is anything I see with the other weeks for check in within 59 days I could call and get it with the AC, but I don't understand why you can't see these weeks on their website - it makes searching with the AC pretty much useless. I'm coming to the conclusion that II's computer systems are very poor and I guess this is one example of the deficiency.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 19, 2010)

IIRC, the Marriott priority still exists in substantially diminished form during Flexchange.

Also, earlier this evening, I experimented with a late NCV deposit working flexchange into another Marriott and found the system balked right at midnight EST, then first gave a start date error, then an end date error, then resolved to the correct search parameters after about three minutes. No issues in securing the unit I had seen with my full deposit, which is easily duplicated with a bogus reservation number for searching purposes.

 In the past, I noted differences searching with similar unit A/C's versus a 'full deposit' within flexchange but always wrote it off to trading power variations. Hmmm....


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 19, 2010)

Judy said:


> Quality ratings are still in effect.  You won't be able to see anything that has a Quality Rating too far below that of your resort.


This is true, you will not be able to see resorts you may be happy with if II fells that resorts are not up to the quality of your resort. 

I was looking for a last minute trade into Hawaii for some friends. With my Marriott deposit & AC, I could see 5 resorts, with my regular Whistler TS I could see 10 resorts.  So quality filters could significantly limit your searches.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does the 24 hour cancellation still apply with Flexchange exchanges?


----------



## Robert D (Jan 19, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> This is true, you will not be able to see resorts you may be happy with if II fells that resorts are not up to the quality of your resort.
> 
> I was looking for a last minute trade into Hawaii for some friends. With my Marriott deposit & AC, I could see 5 resorts, with my regular Whistler TS I could see 10 resorts.  So quality filters could significantly limit your searches.



I don't think this would be an issue with the AC that I got for buying a Getaway week last year.  From what I can tell this AC is the lowest of the low!


----------

